# Skirts!



## 4getmeNot (Aug 8, 2006)

how do you wear your skirts? do you like mini skirts, or do you prefer the a-line/pencil skirts? do you ever wear leggings with it? i'm still kinda confused about wearing leggings with minis..i like it but then again i don't.


----------



## shockn (Aug 8, 2006)

I find longer skirts on *anyone* a lot more attractive. Mini-skirts in moderation are okay but I cannot stress how disgusting I think it is when I see ass cheek lol As for leggings I think they cute but probably only knee length skirts or a little shorter.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 8, 2006)

I saw the most horrible site at the mall the other day! A girl that was too big was wearing a short short mini skirt and it was too small. It was one of the grossest things I have ever seen!! Her butt cheeks and all were hanging out and you could literally tell what she had in the front.. It was scary! Thats my rant!! I like A- line skirts.. I'm not a huge fan of leggings under mini skirts, but thats just me.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 8, 2006)

They say short people shouldn't wear long skirts, but I prefer them. I don't care for mini-skirts, but I do like my skirt to fall about halfway to my knees.


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 8, 2006)

Always miniskirts in the summer. I don't really wear skirts in the winter though because it's just too cold. I do love the look of pencil skirts for work though.


----------



## silver_rain (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't wear short skirts often, I love my skirts on the knee or a little above the knee, and preferably flowy, a-line


----------



## TylerD (Aug 8, 2006)

My girlfriend always wears really mini skirts. Sometimes Im angered by it when we go out to a party and her bum is almost hanging out grrr. BUt I will addmitt it does look good



hehe.


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 8, 2006)

My favorite length is knee-length, and I tend to like flowy or A-line styles... I don't think anything shorter than that is appropriate for work or church (which are the only places I wear skirts -- I wear jeans on the rare occasion I get to dress casual!), and anything longer hides what little curves I have on my skinny legs and just shows off my skinny ankles, yuck! I also don't have wide enough hips to fill out a pencil skirt (I have a very slender, boyish figure) so I think A-lines and other flared skirts are most flattering for me!

I personally don't like the leggings style... but, I would much rather see girls wearing leggings with mini-skirts than seeing their underwear every time they bend over! lol (Of course, I have never worn a mini-skirt in my life, maybe I am just a prude



)


----------



## shams (Aug 8, 2006)

I prefer long skirt slightly below the knee... It looks good on all shapes. I also like those white gypsy kind of skirts... soooo cute for shopping ;-)


----------



## Maja (Aug 9, 2006)

I prefer shorter skirts and minis. I never wear long skirts.

I've seen denim minins worn with leggings and I think it looked good, of course depending on the girl wearing them.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 9, 2006)

Short and mini addict here. But not so short that my bum hanging out lol



But I still go for 3/4 length skirt if it suits me.


----------



## kittyk1635 (Aug 9, 2006)

I always wear mini skirts in summer. I don't think mine are too short (atleast I hope not), they fall about half way to my knees, and I always make sure my cheeks don't hang out. I like skirts that go down to my knees also, but they seem harder to find.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 9, 2006)

I love skirts, almost live in them. I like anything from floor length to just above the knee. I make most of my own. I only have 3 store bought ones. I like A line, circle, and full skirts the best.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 9, 2006)

i used to only wear mini's now i mostly wear knee length. thats the lowest i'll go though. i dont like long dresses i fell like an old lady when i wear them.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 9, 2006)

I like fitted skirts, frauok type of skirts. medium lenght


----------



## ivette (Aug 10, 2006)

i'm not really that into wearing skirts. if i do, by some chance then i'll usually wear a skirt

a little above my knee or below


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 10, 2006)

I like all kinds of skirts...In the winter I like a short black skirt (in a texture like wool or velvet or suede or herringbone...whatever) with black leggings and black boots. I have always received good comments on that look...it is very slimming and wintery...plus it keeps me warm.

For a look at my boots, check out my notepad under "my favorite shoes." I am one of those people who never really left my punk and goth stage. While I look normal, I am as close to my roots as I can get without looking ridiculous.


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 10, 2006)

I like flowy, mid-calf length skirts the best. Mini skirts look great on people with the legs to wear them,unlike me...Personally I just don't care for leggings at all


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 11, 2006)

I just bought two skirts from Morgan de Toi.. both in black and very conservative...I would say pencil line...

I'm so Crazy my next project is I am trying to get a skirt that Stewardesses

on Airlines wear...the real thing. I have heard it was illegal to sell them (on E-Bay whatever)..but I am trying to contact a uniform company to get one.

I don't want the whole outfit, nor am I trying to impersonate a Stewardesss or anything..I just want the A-line skirts that they wear. My favorites are from Austrian Airlines and BMI (British Midlands).. but after yesterday, I'm probably not going to be able to get one.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 11, 2006)

Not a big fan of mini skirts...Even if it looks most flattering on thin girls.

I like bell skirts, flouncey, ruffled, etc... Personally I look for the unique looking skirts, with a nice design or an uncommon look.

I always wear stockings or tights, I'm conscious about my legs.


----------



## x_nicole_x (Aug 12, 2006)

I hate wearing skirts...well i dont hate it, just they dont suit me! My legs never look good in them... but if i do wear a mini then i alwaysss wear leggings. You can get some really funky leggings which can really jazz up a look.

As for a-line skirts...i had to wear them when i was at school and they still haunt me now....xxx


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* They say short people shouldn't wear long skirts, but I prefer them. I don't care for mini-skirts, but I do like my skirt to fall about halfway to my knees. me too!


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 13, 2006)

I prefer short or mini skirts cuz I'll look shorter in long skirts.


----------



## charish (Aug 15, 2006)

i look better in short skirts b/c of my short legs, but i like the pencil skirts.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 15, 2006)

i like mine just above the knee and i like both the pencil and a-line type. i also like the ones that fall mid-leg. and i don't mind short skirts either. just not too short!


----------



## strawberry_ws (Aug 18, 2006)

i live in hot singapore, so miniskirts that are not too short works best for me. not too hot, and skirts made of jeans material are best to match any fabulous tops. i like leggings too. those jappy kind. those leggings can add a touch of spunkiness to ur plain clothes. bt i dun encourage those with big "holes" as in black nettings leggins. it looks raunchy.

leggins can go well with miniskirts n even shorts. when worn with sharp-toe pumps, woot!


----------



## Magdovka (Aug 18, 2006)

I feel the most comfortable in medium lenght and A-type skirts. In long skirt I look like a coma. Mini I wear especially in summer when my legs are tanned


----------



## blackmettalic (Aug 18, 2006)

I like skirts that are slightly above the knee at the very shortest, preferably slightly under the knee. The main thing is that they are tailored well, with a bit of flounce at the end or turned up ends which seems to flatter everyone (esp. since I have no lack of curves).


----------



## LadyBa (Aug 18, 2006)

i wouldn't use leggins with mini-skirts myself, but i like it on other ppl


----------



## pla4u (Aug 19, 2006)

I like to wear skirts at about the knee level, if I was younger the shrter would be nice , I kinda like the look of shorter teir skirts


----------



## jet (Aug 24, 2006)

I think skirts that reach your ankles are the ugliest things ever.

I like those cute 50's style skirts.. the poofy ones. They'd be longish but wouldn't reach your ankles and they're sooo cute. I love wearing them and they always make me look _so_ cute. plus, no one else knows how amazingly chic they are without being chic -- so it's my thing! =]

And I loathe denim skirts. Most of them look like they belong to someone that lives in a trailer.

ew.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of pencil skirts. But, seeing as how I live in Florida...I own a few mini skirts as well. haha. It just seems fitting.


----------



## rania (Aug 24, 2006)

I love skirts (but I prefer dresses). I wear skirts and dresses all the time for I don't like pants(I wear pants sometimes in winter because winters are very cold in my country). I wear minis and skirts above the knee (pencil and a-line types). I hate long ones!!


----------



## monniej (Sep 1, 2006)

i love skirts! i'm a bit past the mini stage, but anything else is fair game! my favs are pencil, but i have aline, fit and flare, bias cut - you name it. i actually prefer skirts and blouses to dresses.


----------



## Charity129 (Sep 4, 2006)

DIFFENITLY. Mini Skirts. I hate those little pencil things that are just longer then your knee that are supposed to have a "Work Type" chic look to them, they absolutly drive me up the wall. Lol I love how the little poffy 50's mod type skirts are coming back. You know the kinda plaid ones? I think theyre darling.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 4, 2006)

I wear both mini and knee length skirts. But never ankle skirts.


----------



## beautynista (Sep 4, 2006)

I really love skirts. My fave length is AT the knees....or, a little higher or even a teeny bit lower. I like pencil skirts for work. I do NOT long skirts, especially since i'm rather petite.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 4, 2006)

here are a few of mine that I like


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Sep 5, 2006)

I luv skirts and have lots of different styles. Mini's in the summer are a must. Knee lenght or a bit shorter a-line or flowy mostly for work. Ankle length are really not for me, but I do still like my Boho style longer skirts. I really don't wear leggins with skirts, but probably should cuz it does get cold here in the winter.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:
I wear both mini and knee length skirts. But never ankle skirts. Me too!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 5, 2006)

This is the longest I have ,,, a little to long I think , Like around the knee a bit higher


----------



## monniej (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here are a few of mine that I like work it paula! check out those killer legs!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif work it paula! check out those killer legs! Why Thank You!




You made my day...


----------



## cookie-chick (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't have that many skirts, but there is one I absolutely adore. It's my long white skirt, it's light, and flowly... Just love it.


----------



## snowp14 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love all kinds of skirts, but the longest I'll usually go is right above mid-calf; a perfect example is one of those white peasant-like skirts that I saw a lot during the spring/early summer. I love mini skirts. I don't know what I'd do without them, but they're definitely best to use in moderation. I also like pencil skirts. I bought a bunch for the office.

But my favorite skirt of all time is this one that I got about 4 years ago. Wow, I've stayed the same size for quite some time. Anyway, it's this tight-fighting camel-colored skirt that's knee length and tapers a little at the bottom. It has a slit that's really hot but not too risque that I can't wear it at work


----------



## Annete (Aug 8, 2007)

Miniskirts lover....the shorter, the better.....and love them with fishnets and boots....wow....what a look...dont you think??


----------



## Karren (Aug 8, 2007)

I wear skirts all year round.... mainly just above the knee but also long and short. A-line and flowwie or business skirt suits.....

Karren


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 8, 2007)

I wear all sorts of skirts....

Pencil Skirts with tops tucked in...very sexy

Poofy Mini's with flats

Pleated Skirts

All kinds.....the only kind I don't wear are long skirts and skirts cut on the bias.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 9, 2007)

I love skirts too. I like the flowing elegant long circle skirts especially when I go out dancing cause it moves and flows perfectly with your movements. I also like the long straight skirts with the high slits on legs. I own a couple of mini skirts that I wear not too often. I don't like those skirts that reach under your knee. Its either long and flowing to the ground or short mid calf skirts.



Babyangel


----------



## pla4u (Aug 9, 2007)

And I really like the black skirt i have on in my avitar pic ...can go with a lot of diffrent tops ..


----------

